# How to get a Smoking Hot Body Workout!



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 27, 2010)

How to get a Smoking Hot Body Workout!

[yt]5YUwuDwYbMQ[/yt]





Zuzana's TIMER: http://www.gymboss.com?src=IAP
For the full break down of how to do this workout at home, visit Zuzana's fitness blog: http://www.BodyRock.Tv New exercise & diet challenges start every Sunday so check Zuzana's blog for this week's workout schedule!


----------



## Omar B (Sep 27, 2010)

Yeah, that's Susana Spears, she used to do porn before she started doing those vids on youtube and changed the spelling of her name to Zuzana.  She's all kindsa hot, I'm subscribed.  If you are interested just google her name and you'll find some interesting pictures.


----------

